# Bucket Sale



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SW has called both Carly and I numerous times about the bucket sale. I told them I need sprayer tips, placed my order, went to pick them up only to find out they never ordered the tips for us. They called us at least 5 times each. I'm not going to waste anymore of my time with these bucket sales. This isn't the first time we had ordered stuff only to not get it.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> SW has called both Carly and I numerous times about the bucket sale. I told them I need sprayer tips, placed my order, went to pick them up only to find out they never ordered the tips for us. They called us at least 5 times each. I'm not going to waste anymore of my time with these bucket sales. This isn't the first time we had ordered stuff only to not get it.


The bucket sales are still a good thing in my opinion. Thirty-Five percent off is a decent discount, and when I usually stock up on tape, masking plastic, etc. My SW store is bad about carrying a decent amount of spray tips (not enough different orifice sizes, and no fine finish tips to be found).


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> cdpainting said:
> 
> 
> > SW has called both Carly and I numerous times about the bucket sale. I told them I need sprayer tips, placed my order, went to pick them up only to find out they never ordered the tips for us. They called us at least 5 times each. I'm not going to waste anymore of my time with these bucket sales. This isn't the first time we had ordered stuff only to not get it.
> ...


I think the sales are great as well but when they call and ask what you need you kind of expect them to either get it set aside or order what you asked for.

I just bought 10 tips from a different paint store for the same price sw was with the sale.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

35% off stuff that is marked up 55%, great deal:vs_laugh:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> 35% off stuff that is marked up 55%, great deal:vs_laugh:


actually 55% is a standard retail mark-up. Theirs is closer to 83% if they get the same cost on Graco tips that i do. Of course they probably get them for less then i do. So.....there's that too.

They get their Purdy stuff cheaper then i do and their "retail" price is 20% higher then my everyday retail is. Then they give you 20% off? Do you get a reach around when you buy from them too?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> actually 55% is a standard retail mark-up. Theirs is closer to 83% if they get the same cost on Graco tips that i do. Of course they probably get them for less then i do. So.....there's that too.
> 
> They get their Purdy stuff cheaper then i do and their "retail" price is 20% higher then my everyday retail is. Then they give you 20% off? Do you get a reach around when you buy from them too?


I was just guessing at the 55% but totally believe 83


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> I was just guessing at the 55% but totally believe 83


i've seen companies have a flat retail price of triple the cost before so.... That's what most furniture stores do. Then they have 70 or 80% off sales. and are still more then doubling there actual costs when they sell it. Jewelry is the worst though. My mom bought an emerald when she was working for Colombian Emeralds at 10% over cost for $1600.00 and the retail price was $12,000.00!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Moonshine has a pretty good mark-up as well.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PACman said:


> Moonshine has a pretty good mark-up as well.


Same with bottled water.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> SW has called both Carly and I numerous times about the bucket sale. I told them I need sprayer tips, placed my order, went to pick them up only to find out they never ordered the tips for us. They called us at least 5 times each. I'm not going to waste anymore of my time with these bucket sales. This isn't the first time we had ordered stuff only to not get it.


The bucket sale out here is huge! It's the time of the month the reps get money hungry / lust hungry and almost force you to order stuff. 

I'm surprised your SW store doesn't get things right, sounds like a clown store. Small town maybe? Who knows. But I know they get incentives and have numbers based off of bucket sales, kinda a big deal for them to get orders in for that particular event. 

Anyway, do you have a paint rep that you deal with? Sounds like if the store is calling you directly you probably don't or you have one that is lackadaisical. I'd contact your rep., or ask someone at the store to make sure your contacted. If it's a small town you might have to deal with a rep from anther town/city as they work a broader territory. 

The reps are the ones to be responsible for your bucket sale and getting you pricing, etc. Doesn't sound like you run a small ship so I'm surprised they drop the ball. They don't really do that for bigger guys, it's a no-no, as it's bad for business and calls come in asking questions, which no one wants. 

35% should apply for graco and titan tips. A lot of times they'll run the sale with promotional offers, especially around the pro-show time. The rep and maybe the store (if they are on it) should know about 3M rebates, that's where your money savings is at. I have a big order sitting at the store for pickup, when i get around to it, for tons of tape and plastic that I pretty much got at close to 50% off with rebates. 

Example: I got 6 cases of 3m blue platinum tape for $5.00 per roll, that's below store cost. Stuff retails for around $9.00. 

Check into the rep thing, it'll help you out a lot. :vs_cool:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> The bucket sale out here is huge! It's the time of the month the reps get money hungry / lust hungry and almost force you to order stuff.
> 
> I'm surprised your SW store doesn't get things right, sounds like a clown store. Small town maybe? Who knows. But I know they get incentives and have numbers based off of bucket sales, kinda a big deal for them to get orders in for that particular event.
> 
> ...


$5.00 a roll for 3m blue platinum is not below store cost. I know. Their cost is NOT that much higher then mine! Try closer to $3.25.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sale shmale. I get all the free buckets I want just by cleaning them out.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

yeah i thought i was going to get to buy some cheap buckets myself! Wth?


----------

